

Single mother-to-be supports herself by building websites, needs help - ansimionescu
http://imgur.com/gallery/mTRtiun

======
incubatingb
Thank you for posting this! I really appreciate the support and have had so
many positive responses. I believe I'm going to be able to cover rent and the
electric now, thanks to all the purple requesting services and offering their
support and encouragement. I also have new projects lining up for the next two
months, which will help me maintain a steady income and continue to provide
for my pending baby girl. Thank you for everything, and I will keep everyone
posted.

